# SOG Sytems



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

I have trawled through the sog stuff on the dbase and and kind of clear that there is no smell in the van when using a sog, but several posts have alluded to the fact that you have to be downwind of someone emptying their sog... can anyone confirm this please. 

Also our cassette is accessed from the back door rather than outside of the van, does this mean we would need a roof vent or another type of vent made so that it directly linked to the outside, and does the vent let off a smell? We park in allot of aires and I would hate to be unsociable.

Many thanks


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Yes it does smell a bit when emptying, but that is the nature of the contents. It is no worse than the smell from the chemical option, in my opinion.
The vent can be fitted to any outside wall, as long as you can get the flexi pipe to reach it. Roof venting is another option, but I have never seen one so can't comment. Best not to fit to awning side as there can be a slight smell is certain conditions.
I will have a similar problem with our new Rapido (when we get it) as the cassette is removed from inside the garage. I am looking at roof venting, as I love cutting holes in brand new motorhomes!!!!
Colin


----------



## boskybee (May 12, 2006)

Many thanks Colin that's been very helpful


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

We have a panel van with rear doors loo accesse behind rt hand door & vented to the side. If installing yourself then make sure the slider door if you have one will not be obstructed by the filter cover before you make a hole in the side of van

We did not have any smell with a correctly installed sog system. We do empty daily where possible mainly because it is lighter for us to carry. 

The one we have now does whifs because it has not been installed correctly. Dealer is sorting this out on our next visit. We use biomagic in the meantime


Motorhomer


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I think you mean they stink when you empty the cassette not when the fan is running?

Most?? (I think) people don't put any chemicals in their cassette if they have a SOG fitted. We, on the other hand always tip a skorock {tiny amount} of bio safe "chemical" in to the cassette just to mask any smell when emptying and I am always conscious of the filtered smell from the SOG vent if anyone is parked close    

Johnny F


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

> I am always conscious of the filtered smell from the Sog vent if anyone is parked close


If this is happening then someone needs to tell the owner it is time to change the carbon filter!!! 
Ours went 'off' in France last year and since we were nowhere near a Sog supplier we bought a universal carbon filter from a supermarket and cut it to fit = no smell. 
I cannot stand the smell of any of the available chemicals so the Sog has been a really good buy. When emptying it is no worse than the smell from a chemical filled toilet and at least it is all natural and should not cause environmental problems unlike the blue stuff.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

aultymer said:


> When emptying it is no worse than the smell from a chemical filled toilet


I can't agree with you there. You must be suffering from Anosmia :wink: :wink:

Johnny F


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Had a SOG fitted earlier this year. Works a treat but emptying does require a stronger stomach than the chemically mixed variety. However, as I do not linger over the process, it has not become an issue, and I keep thinking about all those bottles of Aquakem I no longer have to buy


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

We pop a very small dose of Biomagic in to our Sog-equipped bog and that makes the emptying process much less niffy. Even I, a sucker for all things lavatorial, found it a bit rich at times before.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Methinks you have missed the essence of SOG Mike!

DIY version
http://www.motts.dsl.pipex.com/Pongo.htm


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Can confirm that we had a SOG fitted to our 2007 Tribute Panel Van Conversion. This of course has the loo access door behind the vans rear door, and as we had the vent fitted direct to the loo access door we were worried about la parfum.

However, in the event we need not have worried. Although the vent is actually within the vans rear doors we have never been aware of any odour problem.

Mind you, as a belt and braces man I have always put a little 'Kem Direct' in the loo as well. Thus no problems either in use, or when emptying.
HTH
Paul


----------



## waspes (Feb 11, 2008)

I cannot see the point of fitting a sog if you are still going to use chemicals ???????????????????????????????????

Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

CliveMott said:


> Methinks you have missed the  *essence of Sog*  Mike!


Is that a new perfume you are marketing Clive? :?

Think I'll pass if you don't mind!! 8O 8O


----------



## mep (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi, I have just bought a SOG system and have yet to fit it, I am hoping it will be the best extra fitted to my motorhome.
One of my reasons for getting it was to save money and storage ( special toilet tissue and chemicals )
Now what i am reading here is that many seem to fit the system then add chemicals !
Surely this defeats the object !
My question is does the SO still work effectively with chemicals added?
or
Is it designed to work without them?
Mick


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

The idea is not to use chemicals and let the bacteria do what they have to do. I suspect that the use of chemicals would reduce the effectiveness and life of the charcoal filter.
I think that SOG is a great invention.


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Hello


Just another bit of info. Use the cheaper loo roll you would use in an ordinary flushing loo. Aparently it disolves in the sog loo better & quicker than the special thetford stuff does. 


Motorhomer


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*SOG*

I had the misfortune to have an accident whilst abroad in the Van.
This meant I would be immobile for 6 weeks. The rally organizers kindly repositioned the Van close to the Toilet and facilities block including emptying point. I became an expert of the various techniques used in emptying loos and hanging washing.

Every day I was conscious ( just about) of the B'awfull smell coming from the emptying point after certain fellow campers had visited.
I queryied this with the rally organizer who after making enquiries informed me that they were using SOG systems.

So if you tell me they don't stink, sorry but I don't believe you and I will continue with the blue stuff.

Steve


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I agree with you.

Emptying the cassette in pre S O G days was unpleasant enough, even with the use of Aquakem Green.

Emptying it post fitting S O G became such a trial on the nostrils - an order of magnitude worse - that we still use the Green stuff.

For us the real benefit of S O G is not the reduction in chemical use - we still use them.

It is that the in-use smells are sucked down through the bowl together with whatever noxious fumes have been brewing in the cassette and are vented away outside.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Peter said


> I cannot see the point of fitting a Sog if you are still going to use chemicals ???????????????????????????????????


I can't argue with that-In my case I happened to have quite a supply of the Kem Direct sachets left, and could not bring myself to stop using them.

As I am about to change my van I will remind myself of non-Sogness in the new van before I decide if it is worthwhile to go the Sog route again,

Paul


----------

